# Heated Windshield wiper system



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

That time of year people, I know there are all time of "hacks" to keep our windshields clear in the winter but this year &#8230; I'm going to invest in heated windshield wipers..and you might want too .. Just ordered a set &#8230; best price for a good set was $100 (black Friday sale) ...Crystal Clears ($150).. from my research it appears those or everblade system or the best

I'll update after they arrive and installed






http://ridesharepassengers.com/threads/heated-windshield-wipers.129/


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

This sounds like a shill post; considering rainx washer fluid is $2 and melts ice down to -30 and repels water, blades are like $15 each. I’ve got this crazy new technology that heats up your windshield; I’ll sell it to you for $90, even less than your scammy wipers.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> This sounds like a shill post; considering rainx washer fluid is $2 and melts ice down to -30 and repels water, blades are like $15 each. I've got this crazy new technology that heats up your windshield; I'll sell it to you for $90, even less than your scammy wipers.


Well you would know it isn't a "shill" post if you wopuld do some basic research, think before posting

Heated windshield wiper blades have been a round a few decades &#8230;.

What the hell is crazy out heating your windshield wipers to 200 degrees to keep the ice build up off?

I swear you try and help people and all you get are idioitc comments back

Mtvsrfun.. get out of my car your ride ends here .. :biggrin:


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> Well you would know it isn't a "shill" post if you wopuld do some basic research, think before posting
> 
> Heated windshield wiper blades have been a round a few decades &#8230;.
> 
> ...


I don't get ice buildup because my washer fluid melts ice down to -30 for $2. You obviously missed the point of my post; which makes sense because you're on an Uber board shilling $100 wipers &#128077;

the crazy part is you spending $100 when a $2 purchase will do the same thing. My area is colder than where you live, you should heed my advice and use the extra $98 to buy some waters and aux cords for your passengers.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

No $2 ice melt does NOT keep your windshield clear...I have driver 45 years in Iowa and Minnesota winters ...


You have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

If I want to get heated wipers do you have a referral code or employee discount I can use?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

dauction said:


> What the hell is crazy out heating your windshield wipers to 200 degrees to keep the ice build up off?


Wouldn't that cause the windshield to eventually crack? You're taking the glass from super cold to super hot in a very short period of time.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> If I want to get heated wipers do you have a referral code or employee discount I can use?


No referrals .. I should have made that clear .. not tryiong to make abuck just sharing bet deal I found today..

here is the link (not affiliate).. https://crystalclearblades.com/?variant=22143225069647

They are just having a Black Friday sale .. best price I've seen for above average heated blades.. the idea of course is to just keep the ice chunks off your blades so you don't get that build up...When you watch the video notice that testing is done at General Motors testing facility in Canada


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Do they have American blades that don’t wipe on the wrong side?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Also going to test heat tape for the edges of the Windshield..if you notice in the Video that blades keep the windshield clean but not the edges of the windows..so that's where the 150 watt tape is going ...Going to be a long winter in Minnesota ..just getting prepped and try something new...I'll keep everyone posted as I get everything installed ..


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Wouldn't that cause the windshield to eventually crack? You're taking the glass from super cold to super hot in a very short period of time.


Nope.. think about your rear electric defroster...., it takes up to 10 minutes to get that hot . If it was instant 200 degrees then yes it would be very possible, like going through the car wash and coming back out into 20 below weather can crack your windshield.

Windshileds are pretty strong , think about all the crap that hits it when your going down the road at 75 in all kinds of weather


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

dauction said:


> Nope.. think about your rear electric defroster...., it takes up to 10 minutes to get that hot . If it was instant 200 degrees then yes it would be very possible, like going through the car wash and coming back out into 20 below weather can crack your windshield.
> 
> Windshileds are pretty strong , think about all the crap that hits it when your going down the road at 75 in all kinds of weather


While true, I was thinking more along the idea that it gets hot while seated at the base of the windshield before swiping the ice off of the windshield. As it passes over each segment of the windshield that segment is going back and forth from extreme cold to extreme heat and back to extreme cold again. It's fluctuating constantly between temperatures.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

THANK GOD IT SELDOM GETS BELOW 30° HERE !


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> No $2 ice melt does NOT keep your windshield clear...I have driver 45 years in Iowa and Minnesota winters ...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about


Did I ever call it $2 ice melt? Jesus Christ your reading comprehension is poor at best. No ice melt will not keep your windshield clear because ITS ICE MELT NOT WINDSHIELD WASHER FLUID THAT DISSOLVES ICE DOWN TO -30F. Please show me where in either of those states it gets that cold. I live in the area of the country that has the worst weather on the planet, if it works for me it works for you.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Did I ever call it $2 ice melt? Jesus Christ your reading comprehension is poor at best. No ice melt will not keep your windshield clear because ITS ICE MELT NOT WINDSHIELD WASHER FLUID THAT DISSOLVES ICE DOWN TO -30F. Please show me where in either of those states it gets that cold. I live in the area of the country that has the worst weather on the planet, if it works for me it works for you.


ummmm and I quote you.. """"""""""I don't get ice buildup because my washer fluid melts ice down to -30 for $2"""""""""

Yeah good luck with that buddy .. There IS NO FLUID that keeps windshields clear of ice for more than 10 minutes..PERIOD


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> Nope.. think about your rear electric defroster...., it takes up to 10 minutes to get that hot . If it was instant 200 degrees then yes it would be very possible, like going through the car wash and coming back out into 20 below weather can crack your windshield.
> 
> Windshileds are pretty strong , think about all the crap that hits it when your going down the road at 75 in all kinds of weather


It's actually going from hot to cold that cracks glass windshield, not from cold to hot. Your defrosters could be induction based and heat up immediately, they will only crack glass once turned off and the glass molecules shrink too fast; so either you have to run your defroster or always use your heated wipers. If you get your window that hot and allow it to cool too rapidly it will crack.

Winter windshield washer fluid uses a chemical reaction not heat to melt ice, no risk of cracked glass.!So since you're having to use your defroster anyway why would you spend $100 on wipers to melt ice when winter windshield washer fluid does the same thing without wasting $100?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah that stuff will clear the windshield, and then leave giant swatches of fluid on the windshield when the wipers with chunks of ice on them don't clear it properly.

To me the winter fluid and heater wipers would be best working together.

To me these are something to consider if we have another bad winter here. Hoping for a mild one.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

dauction said:


> Yeah good luck with that buddy .. There IS NO FLUID that keeps windshields clear of ice for more than 10 minutes..PERIOD


It's not just windshield washer fluid,'it's the combination of that while you heat up your defroster and then your car does the rest.

And yes, a proper defroster WILL keep ice from forming in -40degree weather. I wouldn't be giving you advice if I hadn't done it. My brother is a master tech for five companies and never once has he recommended heated wipers to any client. You're falling prey to marketing for a solution that exists for a fraction of the price.



VanGuy said:


> Yeah that stuff will clear the windshield, and then leave giant swatches of fluid on the windshield when the wipers with chunks of ice on them don't clear it properly.
> 
> To me the winter fluid and heater wipers would be best working together.
> 
> To me these are something to consider if we have another bad winter here. Hoping for a mild one.


Again it's not just about the fluid, re read my damn posts. You guys are doomed for life with your reading comprehension, no wonder you're Uber drivers. A defroster takes two minutes to heat up on my 2002 Passat, are you telling me you don't have two minutes while you clean your car off?

you guys are great sheep, keep on sheeping guys I'm done giving farm animals advice.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The heater will take quite a while to get chunks of ice on the wipers melted in climates that are both very humid and very cold. Like a winter that hits -20C in Vancouver which is right on the coast.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> The heater will take quite a while to get chunks of ice on the wipers melted in climates that are both very humid and very cold. Like a winter that hits -20C in Vancouver which is right on the coast.


Lol yeah -20 all the time bud.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Being a current resident over the last few years, I believe that's wrong as the car thermometer was cold. Not Saskatchewan cold where I grew up for sure, but it was -20s a few times.

Anyways, even when it doesn't get all the way down there, with the humidity in freezing temps the wipers do get ice chunks that winter fluid doesn't melt. You need to wait for the heater to do that and it takes time. So I experience the swatches of fluid not being cleared off the windshield every time I'm in a hurry in the winter. This is why for me this would be a consideration. If you don't have the humidity to experience that then it's not worth it to you. Even for me it's a, "hmmm, interesting, something to consider" which is why I can see why people would do it. If I decide it's not worth it to me then I have to be in a hurry less and clear my wipers first or play peakaboo around the fluid.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Will these heated windshield wipers work in Orlando, Florida?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Also looking at their installation video, I would have a few concerns about this product.

1. The control module is stuck with double side 3M tape material to the firewall. It is not bolted. How long is that going to stay stuck before it falls down and possibly causes damage, or failure, to other parts under the hood.

2. The power supply lines are hooked directly to the vehicle battery terminals. This can be problematic in that there is no relay and if this product stays on it will run the battery down. Also how does the power to the heated wiper blades actually turn on and off?

3. The wires going from the control module to the wiper arms and going to be subjected to thousands of twists and turns each time you have the wipers turned on. What is going to stop these wires from breaking from all of the movement at the base of the wiper blades?

4. The wires going up to the wiper blades and stuck on with the 3M tape material. How long will that hold? What if the wiper arm has to be replaced? 

The video proves the system will work. What it doesn't show is that this has been fully engineered for the long haul.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> It's not just windshield washer fluid,'it's the combination of that while you heat up your defroster and then your car does the rest.
> 
> And yes, a proper defroster WILL keep ice from forming in -40degree weather.


BULLSHAAT

This is too funny.... I have owned over 20 vehicles in my 45 years of driving.. There is no fluids no defroster that keeps the snow and ice off without building back up.... it may clear it for a few minutes and then it ices back up because the fluids get DILUTED from the falling snow ...you literally have to KEEP applying more fluid to the windshield and then that ices up ..

You LITERALLY have to get out of your vehicle and "snap" your windshield wipers against the glass to break off the ice to stop the streaking and clear the glass again ..

EVERYONE that drives in a Minnesota winter knows this ...EVERYONE...it's simply basic common knowledge.



Bob Reynolds said:


> The video proves the system will work. What it doesn't show is that this has been fully engineered for the long haul.


Longevity ..yes I agree Bob... just quality control. This company is "suppose" to be one of the top of the line ones..

and some parts from quality companies..


*Automatic System *_
Control Module connects directly to the battery ports - no switches required. _
_
* High Quality Construction *
The Heavy Duty I-Beam Blade has a high quality replaceable rubber squeegee with a graphite coating. Some components are manufactured by tier one suppliers like Backer, Molex and 3M. _
_
* Design & Manufacturing *
Designed to O.E.M. standards. With smart design moves like putting the tempuratire sensor in the blades for accurate windsheild temprature. _
_
* Certification *
P67 Certified water and dust-proof connections. FCC Certified ensures the system will not interfere with any electronics in or on the vehicle._

Anything wears out... Mostly rubber, plastic and wiring... I have all that in my garage...

Which is why I am willing to fork over $100 ... If they work well for 2 seasons ..hey that would be great... I'd invest in a new set every couple years ...considering quality "regular" wipes run about $32 for a set .

Hey Bob... No battery drain when off...
*Will the blades drain my battery when the engine is off? How much power does the system draw?  *

No, the blades will not heat when the vehicle is not running, thus not draining power. This is done through the module which detects when the vehicle is running by reading the spike in voltage when vehicle turns on, then recognizing the decrease when your vehicle turns off. Thanks to this feature the blades will not draw any power when the vehicle is not running. (when system is running it draws 2.1 amps)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

For fast results, toss boiling water on your frozen windshield.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

That reminds me of a fun video:


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> For fast results, toss boiling water on your frozen windshield.


Well Guber.. you report back and let us knw how that works for you :biggrin:

No doubt some idiot has tried that ... hey ..that's what youtube is for.. I'm off looking that idiot !

One of My Favorite Russian guys...

Boiling Water I would have guessed it would have easily cracked it... surprised me... I don't think I'll be trying though .. seen a few people with windshields cracked coming out of the car wash


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Not to nitpick this to death, but advertising that some components are made by tier one suppliers doesn't mean this thing is going to work.

3M made the tape and Molex made the connector. 3M and Molex do not provide the warranty or the engineering on this. 

Wrapping pieces of tape around the exposed wiper arm, to hold the power wire, is not O.E.M. standards. 

The biggest problem is going to be the wires at the base of the arm. A better solution might be to bring the positive wire connection up through the center of the wiper mount and use the arm itself as neutral since it will be connected to the wiper mount. 

With all this being said, the system appears to work, for at least the time of the test, and it is a good idea.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Bob.. Yeah I'll play with it and try and minimize that bending back and forth of the wiring ..may need higher gauge as well...well see. Looks like it was shipped today so get it next week. Looks like about 40 minutes or so to set it up.

Wish I had it now..were suppose to get 10 inches tonight through tomorrow






@Mtbsrfun…. Where do you live? 

You are just being overly "stubborn" over an frustrating issue (dealing with ice and snow build up on windshield and blades) that millions of people deal with in upper Midwest every year .. Everyone has their little "hacks" but nothing really works more than a few minutes on the bad days

I could see where maybe Southern Missouri or something where you get a bit of ice sheen in the morning and a slight icy drizzle that you can get by with just rainx washer fluid to maintain clear windshield but that wont happen in Minnesota during heavy snow


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I don't get ice buildup because my washer fluid melts ice down to -30 for $2. You obviously missed the point of my post; which makes sense because you're on an Uber board shilling $100 wipers &#128077;
> 
> the crazy part is you spending $100 when a $2 purchase will do the same thing. My area is colder than where you live, you should heed my advice and use the extra $98 to buy some waters and aux cords for your passengers.


Um, shills would kind of have to have a link for buying from them, right?
So you not only don't know that deicer in windshield washing fluid won't remove all ice especially if there is are thick layers built up, but also don't know the meaning of the word "shill".

Now, personally I think you are all idiots as the absolute best way to keep ice from building up is living south of Central Florida.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> For fast results, toss boiling water on your frozen windshield.


Heat proves to be a wonderful reaction. Doesn't really matter where that heat comes from; lower the cost, better the wallet &#128077;


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Much simpler solution, move someplace warmer!


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Um, shills would kind of have to have a link for buying from them, right?
> So you not only don't know that deicer in windshield washing fluid won't remove all ice especially if there is are thick layers built up, but also don't know the meaning of the word "shill".
> 
> Now, personally I think you are all idiots as the absolute best way to keep ice from building up is living south of Central Florida.











_*LOL &#128514;&#128557;&#128076;&#128077;&#129347;&#128526;&#128169;&#128169;&#128663;*_


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> View attachment 383288
> 
> _*LOL &#128514;&#128557;&#128076;&#128077;&#129347;&#128526;&#128169;&#128169;&#128663;*_


If you are alive in any of that time frame then you can worry about it.
Otherwise, It really is one of the best ways of "defrosting" your windshield wipers.

Just love how idiots think the climate change is something that will/should effect where they choose to live In Their Life Time when the "underwater" portions are outside of their lifetimes...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

OK .. Received and installed today ...



















and the ground was 38 degrees


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

12 grees outside, car body was 8 degress and the actual Wiper Blade 82 degrees !


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

It has snowed 3 dasy the past week.. heated windshield wipres are working great ..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you are alive in any of that time frame then you can worry about it.
> Otherwise, It really is one of the best ways of "defrosting" your windshield wipers.
> 
> Just love how idiots think the climate change is something that will/should effect where they choose to live In Their Life Time when the "underwater" portions are outside of their lifetimes...


Depends on if you plan on leaving property to descendants


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> THANK GOD IT SELDOM GETS BELOW 30° HERE !


Almighty floods your city with good reason ✔


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Much simpler solution, move someplace warmer!


Better, maybe. "Simpler"... man, what kind of life are you living? lol!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> This sounds like a shill post; considering rainx washer fluid is $2 and melts ice down to -30 and repels water, blades are like $15 each. I've got this crazy new technology that heats up your windshield; I'll sell it to you for $90, even less than your scammy wipers.


Pee is free.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Better, maybe. "Simpler"... man, what kind of life are you living? lol!


Used to live in NY but moved down to Raleigh. Life is pretty simple here and it's mid 60's today. Jeans and a short sleeve shirt, sdoesn't get much simpler than that :wink:. I don't mind the cold but I can't deal with ice laden barren winter wonderland weather for months at a time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

dauction said:


> best price for a good set was $100 (black Friday sale) ...Crystal Clears ($150).. from my research it appears those or everblade system or the best


uh, ok. but if I were doing this I'd spend $25 on one blade first.
https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=TYPE S Heating Wiper


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Depends on if you plan on leaving property to descendants


Reading comprehension tip: People often mean exactly what they wrote.

In this case the key phrase that would have prevented you wasting typing time would have been "in their lifetime".


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Reading comprehension tip: People often mean exactly what they wrote.
> 
> In this case the key phrase that would have prevented you wasting typing time would have been "in their lifetime".


No that's what you wrote and assume. A lot of people if not most think in the terms of forever when they buy property.

You just didn't think in those terms and didn't like someone pointing out that maybe those people aren't idiots for not wanting property that will be under water in 85 years.

Even if their kids want to sell said property it majorly effects the value of the estate. Next time think before you type.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No that's what you wrote and assume. A lot of people if not most think in the terms of forever when they buy property.
> 
> You just didn't think in those terms and didn't like someone pointing out that maybe those people aren't idiots for not wanting property that will be under water in 85 years.
> 
> Even if their kids want to sell said property it majorly effects the value of the estate. Next time think before you type.


No, they were responding to my post where I very specifically identified what I was referring to. 
Their, and your, failure at reading comprehension is not my problem.

Go back, read my very specific post and try not to get lost. I think it is more than 3 sentences so that may be hard for you.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> No, they were responding to my post where I very specifically identified what I was referring to.
> Their, and your, failure at reading comprehension is not my problem.
> 
> Go back, read my very specific post and try not to get lost. I think it is more than 3 sentences so that may be hard for you.


I see you gonna just gonna retort to confrontational post and name calling without any substance or intelligence :rollseyes: bye bye and have fun.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> uh, ok. but if I were doing this I'd spend $25 on one blade first.
> https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=TYPE S Heating Wiper


Those don't get hot enough..cheap sets . I did consider that though. But researching further realized they were a waste of money. That said .. I could buy a set to review.. maybe the blades themselves are fine. 



dauction said:


> Those don't get hot enough..cheap sets . I did consider that though. But researching further realized they were a waste of money


Did check out my Video ..


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

dauction said:


> Well Guber.. you report back and let us knw how that works for you :biggrin:
> 
> No doubt some idiot has tried that ... hey ..that's what youtube is for.. I'm off looking that idiot !
> 
> ...


lol. A Russian Red Green in "The Winter Of Our Discount Tent!"


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Looking closer they wouldn't work for me. The module cuts out when you shut your car off because the voltage from the battery drops. Having a plugin Hybrid, I can hear when the high voltage battery is connected and disconnected from the 12V battery by a couple of clicks. When I charge it at night, the low voltage battery stays plugged in so the wipers would stay on.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Looking closer they wouldn't work for me. The module cuts out when you shut your car off because the voltage from the battery drops. Having a plugin Hybrid, I can hear when the high voltage battery is connected and disconnected from the 12V battery by a couple of clicks. When I charge it at night, the low voltage battery stays plugged in so the wipers would stay on.


VanGuy The Lincoln I have is a Hybrid...seems to work fine on it.... Try that Walmart cheapy set first ..$25


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

dauction said:


> VanGuy The Lincoln I have is a Hybrid...seems to work fine on it.... Try that Walmart cheapy set first ..$25


Is it a plugin hybrid or classic hybrid?

If it's a plugin hybrid, do you know if the high voltage battery stays connected while plugged in?

If it does, do your wipers stay hot while sitting in the driveway plugged in? This is my concern, just burning them out overnight because they never stop.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Is it a plugin hybrid or classic hybrid?


 if I wanted to use these on a hybrid I would just run fused wiring directly to the 12-volt battery through a simple on-off switch. Someone more capable electronically than me could run it through the wiper relay so they are only on when the wipers are on.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> if I wanted to use these on a hybrid I would just run fused wiring directly to the 12-volt battery through a simple on-off switch. Someone more capable electronically than me could run it through the wiper relay so they are only on when the wipers are on.


I'd prefer a switch as well.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> run it through the wiper relay so they are only on when the wipers are on.


The problem is it takes about 10 minutes to get them up to heat ....



VanGuy said:


> Is it a plugin hybrid or classic hybrid?
> 
> If it's a plugin hybrid, do you know if the high voltage battery stays connected while plugged in?
> 
> If it does, do your wipers stay hot while sitting in the driveway plugged in? This is my concern, just burning them out overnight because they never stop.


Regular Hybrid ..They only turn on when the outside temp is 37 degrees


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I prefer heated wiper fluid. Works great and no wire flex issues. Simple install. Slice in line in the hose. Wire fused to battery. System only runs when battery is over 13v.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Wish I would have seen this post earlier. OP, I'm glad you are happy with your purchase, let us know in a year when you have to replace the blades how much they cost. I had heated wipers on my last pickup for 8 yrs, the biggest waste of money I ever spent. Every so called new and improved set would work for a certain amount of time, maybe 3 months, maybe more, maybe a full season. But, like all wipers, you have to replaced them annually, or every 6 months. You spent $100 for the kit, but according to the website, replacement blades are $35 each plus shipping. That's not much of a bargain, especially if you end up replacing them twice a year, depending on how they hold up.

As for keeping windows clear, for the last 2 years I've done a super clean of my windshield every 3 months, takes about an hour to do, but the windshield is super clean, and seems to stay very clear of snow/ice, in part because I use extra coatings of rain-x. As for the argument that none of the liquids will keep the windshield clear, depends on what you are using. In a couple of our semi's, we use washer fluid that is rated to -50, I forget the ingredients in it (it's also $12/gallon), but it will clear a lot of the built up ice at the edges of the windshield.




Kevin Kargel said:


> I prefer heated wiper fluid. Works great and no wire flex issues. Simple install. Slice in line in the hose. Wire fused to battery. System only runs when battery is over 13v.


As long as you have a good place to mount it, yes, works great, bought one for my pickup but don't have a good place to mount it, installed it on my wife's car, she loves it.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

I just run the car through aHoliday car wash for $20 bucks a month.

When the wipers get caked again, I just go to another Holiday and repeat.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> as the absolute best way to keep ice from building up is living south of Central Florida.


Can confirm










This is winter in South Fl


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

The problem is, Florida has too many bugs and too many elderly drivers.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Heated washer fluid works great on bugs!


----------

